# 4 2009 XPRESS 1436 Jon Boats..



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 4 of these for 1500.00 each, brand new boats with original clean MSO's, these will not last long at this price...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump 

These would make perfect river duck or pig boats... deer for that matter,,, come on by and take a look at them,,,


----------

